# 1st Appointment-Yippee



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

hi 

Me and Dp had 1st IVF app Wednesday  , was so excited we had waited 6 months for it . We were told that we needed IVF they cannot unblock my tubes but .... we now have to apply for funding  which may take til june next year to get approved  ...  then we can start .. I thought that by us getting this app on Weds meant we had been approved already , otherwise why give us the app and we had waited 6 months  ...

I dont know I am confused  , angry ...feel we are no further forward..Dont hese people realise how much this means to us .. Feel like screaming to make myself heard ....   

Sorry  ,but i thinki can I go through with this much longer .. I might lose may wonderful partner because we are so stressed we are taking it out on each other  or do we say **** it and not have a baby ..We cant and dont want to do that ... 

Oh I wish I was normal !!! >>>>>>>>>

Time for another sleepless night ........

Good luck to everyone else that understands where I am coming from ..


Wanda 
X X x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Wanda, just wanted to say I'm upset to hear your story.  I'm thinking of you.  

A couple of thoughts:
Please try not to let this tear you and your DP apart - I'm sure what's most important to you and to your DP is each other. IF puts a terrible strain on the people we love most but one thing all the insightful and lovely people on this site would advise is not to lose sight of the fact you're in this together. We feel blessed to have the wonderful partners we do have , and must remind ourselves of that frequently!

I'm probably no help to you on the delayed funding question as I self fund.  But I do know there's alot of waiting around goes on in fertility treatment.  Most people find it takes months between one referral to the next and all the investigations.  It can get very frustrating and I really feel for you.  It took us nearly two years to get to IVF and I felt like time was running out on me all the time.  You are taking steps forward though. Just hang on in there, it will come.  However I would go and raise merry hell with your GP if you can!  

Lastly - you ARE normal, you're just not pregnant.  Yet.  

hugs to you and wishing you some sleep.

Claire x


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi
Thanks Claire for your really supportive words ..  i didn't think any one else would be on here at this time of night, Just shows we're not alone .. I know my DP and I are wanting the same thing and he is hurting so much too , but you know what men are like ,don't want to show too much ..

One of my really good friends has told me she is expecting but it was an accident and they didn't plan for the baby but they will deal with it but then she apologized to me and said ' i shouldn't have said that ' .. 

When we went for our first IV app yesterday , it hurt as they sat us with other people in the waiting room that had big pregnant bumps .. !!

Oh well , we will get there I know we will ..

I see by your history you haven't had an easy ride either , but I don't think anyone here has !!

We are all in it together ..

Thanks again Claire for your kind words of support .. It means so much .. For some reason I feel closer to people on this site than to some of my closest friends .,,,

Sending you hugs and hope 

Wanda 
X X X


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks hun, no worries I think there's quite alot of us night owls on FF!  
I just popped in for a quick look I think DP's fallen asleep on the settee in front of the telly - I always take a sneaky peak as he's convinced I spend more time with my fertility buddies than with him - and he's probably not wrong!

Hey guess what one of my best mates had her 3rd child TODAY! Her DH called me this evening.  I'm cool about it, actually.  For today.  Wasn't very cool when I spoke to her last week to wish her luck, not that I let her know that - sobbed all over DP afterwards.    My negative's still a bit recent and so I'm generally finding an excuse to cry at least once a day!  Hey ho.  Best order some flowers in the morning!

I still try very hard to love and be close to my friends with kids and my family with kids - which is all of them - I have one remaining friend with none.  However this site is great for just being understood and I think many people on FF are just amazing.  I'm going to the London girls meet on the 22nd - I notice you're my side of London.  If you want to join the London girls thread we can chat some more.  I'm really excited about meeting them. Normally I'd be quite nervous but it struck me today that most women have their 'ante natal' friends or 'school mums' - who all get to understand how it is for each other.  This is just a new phase in my life where I get to meet people I have something different in common with.  And that means they'll understand a part of me that with the best will in the world many of my other friends won't really know about.  And I'm really quite excited about that! 

Sleep well,
Claire x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi wanda

just wanted to say welcome to ff, please come join us on the chitter chatters posts which is in this inbetweenie thread , the girls are lovely

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## klh1977 (Apr 16, 2004)

OMG 6 months issuch a long time to wait.

This is what I've got to look forward to next year I suppose.

All my love


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Wanda,

Just wanted to say hi and that I am also going to the London meet which Claire mentionned.  Why not come along?  Check out the London Girls thread in the meeting groups section.  Like Claire, I also self-fund so I cant really advise you on the delayed funding issue.  But I am thinking of you and sending you a big hug  

I know what you mean about sitting in waiting rooms with all the pg women.  It is so hard.  But we will get there sometime.  Our turn WILL come.  We just have to keep believing it (easier said than done) and stay positive.

Love Olwen xx


----------



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh Wanda u sound so much like myself its scary!!!....unfortunately on the NHS it is a lot of waiting!!  which is ****e! It is also very very stressful on your relationship because i dont know about you but i feel i want it more badly than my dh! which is probably not true but women react a lot different than men!....you will get through ot tho because its what you want and the end result will be fantastic.....fingers and toes crossed for you hunny.

Jan xx


----------



## sezzy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi, 
I justed wanted to say that I also feel exactly like you.  I just want to scream as yet another friend has another baby.  I hate feeling bitter about it and really do want to wish them all the love and best wishes etc but I just get so jealous.
I find it especially bad when male friends cuddle their babies as I feel I am depriving my dh even more.
I have just been told that I have to wait until Jan before starting my next tx.  I know its not that far off but Ive been counting each day of my cycle for over 4 years and it seems like a life time!!!I hope I dont get another -ve as it is begining to feel like too much heartache.

Still got to keep trying, fingers crossed it will be worth it in the end.

It would probably be better if I spoke to more people about what me and dh are going through but I dont want to be treated differently so I will just have to put up with the comments about "oh it will be you one day" which doesnt help!!!

Take care x


----------



## brigie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Wanda, the waiting is the worse part of IVF on the NHS, we paid for one private cycle while we've been waiting for two years on the waiting list.  While we were having IUI, after four failed attempts they put us forward for IVF just about two years ago and we got our first appointment last October which I thought would mean we would be doing it quite soon, it turned out that was just to chat and then you are put on the waiting list which we have just reached the top off now so it's a very long wait and can be so frustrating, that's why we ended up saving up and paying for one cycle to give us a head start but unfortunately it hasn't worked.

Friends having babies at the drop of a hat, I agree, is extremely difficult, especially when they say, we weren't even 'trying'.  I hate being all bitter though and I really try and not get jealous and be happy for my friends as a lot of them are there for me through this aswell.

The most important thing to remember is you and your DH first then children,  you have to be so strong to go through IVF in the first place, it is so demanding physically and emotionally that you have to be strong for one another and stay close, only you two will know what's it like to go through it and everybody on here of course!  

Good Luck when your treatment comes along and enjoy the time you have together until then, it's the only thing for it.

Sezzy- We made the decision to tell all our friends and only close family so a lot of people have been behind us and we can talk to all our friends about it, my dh wasn't happy about that at first but, I need to talk about it and pretending to be fine when everything's not is just not me so I'm so glad everyone knows.  Everyone finds their own way of dealing with it.  At least you can talk freely on here.

Love and Hugs
Brigie


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya girls

SOrry to butt into this thread but I just wanted to ask a question.  I am currently doing iui (No 10) and have been referred for IVF and have my initial consultation in January.  WHat actually happens at this consultation?  I presume it will be just like my first iui consultation where I was basically with the consultant for 5 mins, told what the procedure was and then told that I would be informed when my name came to the top of the list!  I was on the waiting list years ago with my previous partner and had to wait three years to come to the top of the list.  By that time we were in the process of splitting up!!!  I have been informed by my current clinic tho that my waiting time will be backdated from the 19th September 2003 which is the date I had my first iui!

My dh had also been asked to hand in a sperm sampe a week before our consultation! Is this the norm?

Take care 

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## brigie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Karen, I also had IUI at the Monklands and once I'd got to my fourth attempt they referred me for IVF, it was backdated but not all the way back to my first cycle.  At the first appointment last October at the Royal they just explain exactly what will happen, ask you all the usual questions about lifestyle etc. and then you're probably going to wait 12-15 months or more, we were told max 1 year wait but when a year had gone by and I called them, it turned out the waiting had gone up to 15 months, I'm just at the top of the list now and am starting with two appointments set up in December then after that it'll be the start of the my first cycle when we actually begin drugs.  You need to have Aids, Hepatitis B and C, blood group tests, Rubella and various other blood/urine tests before you even start and a pile of forms to fill in too.  I've just been through a private cycle at the Glasgow Nuffield so I'm lucky I've already had all those tests done so that'll be a bit of time saved.  As for the sperm sample a week before, we did that last October on our first appointment and now we have to hand in another one before our appointment on 2nd Dec just to make sure nothing's changed, it's perfectly normal.  You're lucky they're backdating it for you to September 2003, you might only wait till next year then.  I didn't think they did more than 6 cycles of IUI at the Monklands, that's what I was told anyway, therefore I was referred after 4 cycles as they knew it probably wasn't going to work.  How did you end up having 10 cycles?
Good Luck with your wait, it won't be long for you.
Love and Hugs
Brigie
ps. is that a black Lab in the picture?  I also have a beautiful black Lab, I don't know what I'd do without him, he's my fur-baby.


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Brigie

Thanks for your response!  I am not quite sure why they have given me so many goes at iui, I think they told me that if you manage to achieve a pregnancy then lose it then you go back to square one again and get the full siz iui's again!  Think sometimes rules are made up as they go along!!!  I was also told after my m/c on my 4th iui that I wouldn't be accepted for IVF as I had had a pregnancy (albeit a very short one!)

THe nurses at Monklands assured me that I shouldn't have to wait very long once I am at the Royal, they said perhaps 3 months or so, cos it has been backdated!  Very worried about it all cos of my age (I will be 38 next year) and I feel time is running out for me!  I presume that once you are on the waiting list they won't suddenly say you can't have tx cos you are too old!!  It's all a real worry!

YEt again I cannot understand why Monklands have had me on iui for so long when they must know that it aint gonna work now, not on No 10.  I feel pretty negative about it but will go through with my final three while I wait for my ivf to go ahead.  I have spent the last 14 months doing constant tx and the only time off I have had had was when I had my m/c plus the last three months I have had a cyst so tx has been cancelled again!  Sort of looking forward to getting into things again this month but, as I said before, not going into it with a very positive attitude I'm afraid.

The pooch in the piccie is Smudge my field cocker spaniel when she was a baby!  I do have a black lab tho called Amy.  They are both my special fur babies and I dunno where I'd be without them!!

Lots of Love

Karen xxx


----------



## HazelJC (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Wanda,

Not sure if you've seen my posting under blocked/damaged tubes section, so just in case I thought I'd give you my story so far.  I was diagnosed with damaged/blocked fallopian tubes 2 years ago due to an infection several years ago (I presume it was clymidia), .  I since have had 3 cycles of IVF (self-funded) all which unfortunately failed, the last one in April this year.  I went to see an Acupuncturist who said that I was the first of her clients with my infertility problem and that she saw me as a challenge to get me pregnant naturally.  While I believed she could help me through IVF I never for one minute expected a natural conception to happen.  At the first consultation she asked me to wait 6 months before giving IVF another try to see what she could do herself, although I wasn't keen on waiting that long - 4 months I thought would be my maximum.  My DH & I went on holiday in August this year - and my period was three days late - I was pregnant NATURALLY!!!!!!!  Unfortunately I miscarried at 7 weeks and 3 days, but it has given my hope that it can happen again, and I truly believe it was the acupuncture that unblocked my tube/s.  

Is it something you could consider looking into while you wait for the NHS go??  

My NHS cycle was booked in for this coming January, but because of my recent miscarriage they told me to put it back until the middle of next year.  I felt that I had to get my body 100% on track for the freebie with the NHS, after all it's only one go we're given for free.  I'm continuing to see my acupunturist, along with taking these disgusting chinese herbal drinks!!!! So I'm hoping that in the meantime it will happen again naturally..........

I understand how you feel about having friends/family being pregnant around you.  It's so hard because you don't want to take it away from them, but at the same time you want it to be you.  I find myself shutting them out of my life sometimes as I can't deal with pregnancy talk from them. Nobody understands the confusion, guilt, and jealousy we feel, all I can say to you is that it's perfectly normal to feel like you do.  Someone once described the infertility journey to me as being on a roundabout you can't get off.  No matter how much you want to try and switch off from it all you can't and that cloud of unhappiness follows you everywhere you go.  Sometimes I wish I had a magic ball that could see into the future and know that one day, it WILL happen.

Hazel
xx



Hazel


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi got my 1st ivf consultation on 24th Jan just wondered what they do at the first one its costing us £150 so it better be worth it lol.

Getting kinda nervous now hope its not too long before we can get started.


sam

xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi sam

if i remember correctly at our first ivf consultation the cons talked us through our options (ivf or iui ) and arranged blood tests for hiv/aids & hep. 

please try not to worry too much (easier said than done) you will be down regging before you know it  

pam xx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Sambez,

Our appointment was the same as Saphy's. We met with the consultant who went through our options, there was no medical examination which i was expecting! So used to getting on the couch with knickers off now i just expect it!!!

We were in and out within half an hour but felt very positive. Our next step after this was to go to an open evening, there were about sixty other couples all going through exactly the same as us! Then we had our appointment through(about three weeks later). This is when they run through dates, blood tests, ultrasound scan to check on ovaries etc.

Good luck with your tx!

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Sam  

Our first consultation was very much like Saphy's and EmmaK's. Our consultant talked about our history, went through IUI and IVF and what they both entaled and organised blood tests for hiv etc and also a semen analysis for dh. (which we had done on the day!)

You will then have an appointment with the nurses (who do most of the groundwork). They will run through the procedures and timings, how to inject etc etc.

One thing I will say is if you think of any questions that you want answered write them down and take them with you. Sometimes I find that my mind goes blank and I forget to ask some things. I am sure if you have any queries after the consultation your nurses will be happy to help on the telephone.

Good luck with it all! 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi,
I am new to all this & I am attending my 1st consultation app for IVF in March. I am really nervous about the whole thing! Is anyone in the same boat, or share the same 1st app month? I would really appreciate any encouraging comments?
In the last few years I have experienced alot of problems including PCOS, ENDO, cysts being removed, tubes being blocked to say the least, I just need to hear something positive!

Noodle x


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi noodle

I am going to barts tomorrow for ec, i have endo, 2 large cysts and a blocked right tube (hydrosalphinx). My cycle has gone ok slow to respond at first but now have 11 follies for collection Wed.

This is a worring time i know but Barts are very nice and will put you at ease.

I hope it all goes well for you and try not to worry to much.

i will be away until sat so i will let you know how thing went.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Sarah - How did EC go?

Noodle - tried to IM you but I thnk your inbox is full.

Chris


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi noodle sorry i missed this post before  just wanted let you know (just in case you haven't already found it)  we have a thread running for girls attending barts here's a link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,21624.0.html

sarah hope everything went well with EC and you got lots of lovely eggies

pam xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Noodle

I tried sending you a pm but couldn't because of your pm limit.

Ronnie


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

Had appointment and got to say it was great (if thats the right word)

Came out feeling much more positive than when i went in.  Had bloods taken  and appointment made for dh to have a seman analysis in a couple of weeks.

so thanks for the support and hopefully will be starting treatment soon.

Sam


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi there i am just waiting for my appointment to pop threw the post for my first ivf consultantion hopefully to egg share aswell im hoping my appointment will come threw either tues or wed as i was told they would send it out about three days after they reiceve my referal getting excited and NERVOUS now though xxxx


----------



## bexx (Jan 23, 2005)

I to have appt Feb 8th to register with nhs to screen for egg sharing and ivf / icsi. Have already been told to expect to start treatment july / august at the earliest by nurse!!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hope all goes well for you bexx once you get started


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi everyone i have my appointment threw now i go for my first appointment on the 17th february


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

good luck then, hopefully we will be starting treatment soon



Sam


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you sam like you i am hoping to egg share so good luck to you aswell 
            Kerry xxx


----------



## Klosie Girl (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi there,just had word that our 1st appointment at the London fertility centre is on the 7th June & we are so excited.They have sent through details of what is likely to happen at it but some of it is a little vague & I was wondering if anyone could explain a little more of what to expect from their own experiences of a 1st appointment particularly if they were using donor eggs as we are having to.

Thanks for reading this.
Klosie Girl xxxxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Klosie Girl 

I am receiving treatment at a Polish clinic.  We visited the clinic, asked questions and looked around before we decided to have treatment there.  At the time we required IVF.  We completed paperwork on DH and myself, family history and investigations.  DH gave a sperm sample and I had an internal scan.  Once all the information was gathered we agreed when treatment would start.  

We are now undergoing DE treatment - next week - and as its with the same clinic we have obviously taken each step with their guidance.

Not sure if this is helpful to you but good luck at your first appointment.

Lots of love 

Misty C
xxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Klosie Girl, how wonderful that you have managed to find a donor to help you! I've no idea about the donor eggs side of things, but I imagine that at your rist appointment, it will mainly be talking through how treatment will proceed; the timings, what drugs you will be on and the possible side effects etc. As Misty said, you may well have an internal ultrasound scan (they use a narrow wand inserted into your vagina to look at your uterus, to make sure that there aren't any abnormalities). It can be a bit awkward/embarrassing the first time, but it's not uncomfortable, and besides, you will have to get used to having your bits examined on a regular basis  The sonographers, nurses and doctors have seen it all before, so there's no need to feel embarrassed about it. 
If you haven't already had any counselling, they will almost definitely recommend it (I think it's compulsory whenever you are using donor eggs/sperm). 
Good luck!


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone!  

my name is syd and my husband and i have being ttc for 3.5 years. we fit into the unexplained category and have had five unsuccessful iuis. we are hopefully now moving onto ivf.  

our treatment is with the NHS at Glasgow Royal and our first consultation is this Friday. Does anyone have any advice? are there any specific questions that we should ask?  

i appreciate any opinions and look forward to posting in the near future on this board!

thanks!
syd xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Syd, sorry it is that long ago now when i went for my first ivf consultation that i have forgotten what went on  but i'm sure someone will be able to help hun.

we have got a thread on here for people who have unexplained infertility (which i also mod  ) i know you would be very welcome there, it is very slow moving at the moment but the girls on there are fab. anyway here is a link to it if you are interested

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=52911.0

pam xx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks saphy, i'll look in!  
syd xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Syd,

Another message board I hang out on has a list of question you may want to consider for you initial fertility consultation..some may not be relevant for your circumstances but it's worth a look before you go I think..

What tests are carried out by the clinic? 
What treatments are offered by the clinic? 
Does the clinic offer storage facilities e.g., for embryos, sperm, eggs? 
What information does the clinic provide? Is there any literature I can take home with me to read? 
What consent needs to be given? 
Is there a counsellor on site and what counselling is available? Will it be available to both myself and my partner? 
Does the clinic have a patient support group? 
Are there any restrictions on the patients treated? 
Are there any restrictions to any treatment at the clinic? 
What is the meaning of "the welfare of the child"? 
What is the clinics success rate for my age group? 
Is there a waiting list for treatment? If so, how long will I have to wait? 
How long is a cycle of treatment from start to finish? 
How many times will I have to visit the clinic? 
What is the cost of treatment and what is covered? 
What possible additional costs might arise? 
Will I get NHS Funding? 
What will happen if I get pregnant? 
What will happen if I don't get pregnant? 
Will all treatment be kept confidential? 
What opportunity will I be given to discuss fully with the a staff member any results from investigations? 
What are the possible side effects of the drugs and procedures involved in treatment? 
What is the clinic's live birth rate per treatment cycle started /egg collection / embryo transfer? 
What are the chances of multiple birth? 
Is there a policy to reduce the number of multiple births? 
Will I be seen by the same doctor throughout my treatment? 
Are any of the clinics facilities shared with other units, such as a maternity unit? 
How long has the clinic been established? Do they specialise in any particular type of assisted reproduction technique? 
How does the clinic involve my partner with the treatment? 

Hope you find these useful and all the very best for your treatment. 

Mikeygirl x


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Mickeygirl,  

thanks for taking the time to reply........and what a great reply! i'm going to print it off and keep it handy, you have certainly given us ideas for questions!

Thanks again, you have been very helpful!  

syd xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Syd

I have my first appointment tomorrow.  I'm sure I will forget to ask lot's of things when I'm there but I just want to know about the procedure at this point - the time periods involved, how many injections I will need etc...also about the EC which is what I am most nervous about!!  I also just want to check the place out (we are private but at an NHS hospital so if it's really awful and if the doctor isn't very nice then I may consider a private clinic).

I'll let you know what it's like anyway and good luck with yours.

xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi All,hope i am in the right place now!!

I am due tomorrow to go to Barts for my free NHS go at either IVF/ICSI, have previously had a course of each at Nuffield, Essex and sadly resulted on BFN      Soooo would love some advice etc etc from ladies that have had treatment at this hospital.  Tomorrows appointment i have been told is just the initial consultation, some blood tests, my DH's sample and then the talk with the consultant/nurse on when we can start.

Really really would appreciate some  

Kelly xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Kelly, I'm no longer with Barts, but did two goes at IVF there and an FET cycle last year. The initial appointment day is mostly waiting around so definately take some magazines with you. They will scan you, do an SA and then you see a consultant to talk through your options.
After that once you have had CD1 you will get booked in for an info day (where different people present IVF/Counselling etc... to you) and then you normally start downregging meds on CD21.
If you are doing ICSI think you use a different out-patients department but that might have changed now.

Good luck with your cycle.

Kyla xxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Kyla, thank you for your reply.  sorry am going to ask a really silly question, here goes.........is the whole treatment free or are there still costs to pay re the treatment, bloods, scans etc etc.  Sorry have only ever done my treatment privately as we were very new to this and lived in a different area where we didnt know about the NHS free go  

Kelly x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

No worries - ask away  

My whole NHS treatment was free - you just pay NHS Rx fees for the meds though (around £30 in total I think).  All other tests, blood works etc are covered under the treatment.

Also, we have a Barts thread although half of us are now at other clinics, you are welcome to join us there if you like.

Kyla x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh right ok, just panicked then as i havent been saving.  How did you find Barts, am reading so many different stories, some say good service, great help and others arent too keen on it, BUT have heard nothing but praise in the outcome?

Kelly x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I only went there as I knew my NHS go would be there. To be honest, we didn't look around very thoroughly and I wish we had - the clinic we are at now is much nicer (for a private clinic). Private at Barts is the same as NHS and therefore you are much more of a number to them than a person. However, my cycles with them were fine and my only real complaint is their shocking admin. They certainly seem to create good embryo's.


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, i wonder if anyone can help!

Hubby and I have our first appointment tomorrow afternoon at the JR in Oxford, we're seeing NHS consultant after being referred by GP.  Have already had 3 months of blood tests & DH has had 2 SA. My bloods - 2 months showed i had ovulated but 1 month was a negative.  DH's tests were normal.

Does anyone know what to expect at this appointment?  Will i have an internal?  will DH be examined?

Any advice or info would be great
thanks alot

Jenny


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck with your appt tomorrow.

I went along with my blood results, and they just chatted about treatment options I wanted to consider-IUI, IVF or ICSI- then we got the sperm results back and we opted for ICSI to maximise chances. tO My knowledge my friend never had a physical exan or Xrays etc only sperm analysis tests, and blood tests for chromosome abnormalities- which were fine, STI's and HIV - required by **** as not my husband/partner.

I'd also had a pelvic and transvaginal ultrasound of the ovaries preformed beforehand via GP/local hospital. I never had an internal physical exam. They wanted to do a Hycossy scan but as I opted for IVF instead of IUI (Due to poor male factor) it was deemed unnecesary. I then had to make a counselling appt.

I have linked to the thread on ICSI, but many of the questions you need to consider are covered here.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

Best of luck
L xx


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Hi Jen

We are also at the JR and as far as I can remember we saw the Dr who talked us through and explained the test results we had had done so far by the GP and then talked through every option open to us for treatment. He arranged for hubby to have more blood tests and also for me to have an HSG.

Once you have been for this appt you are effectively in the system there and then everything can go at the pace that you wany it to, its the waiting for this first appointment that is the longest.

Kx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

I had a free round of ICSI at Barts last year and am just due to start my second cycle there this month.  I found their clinical staff excellent even though it didn't have the desired outcome.  I agree though that their admin is appalling.  I was referred for my second cycle last February and am paying privately but due to an admin cock-up and countless delays it has taken 11 months to start.  I complained to their practice manager and she was very nice and helpful but has now resigned.  The clinical staff know of the admin problems but don't seem to be able to do anything about it.  It is a significnt factor to consider though as IVF / ICSI is stressful enough without the hospital adding to it with poor admin (e.g. despite my writing to them twice, filling in their patient information form and telling them twice  they still use my old address - not great for appointments, presecriptions etc!)


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I had my free NHS go at Barts in August 2005. Sadly the tx ended in a BFN I have nothing but praise for the backroom staff. They seem to be able to produce 1st class embryos.

The only problems, like the rest of the Barts girls on the other thread, is their admin staff which leaves a lot to be desired. When we were having tx, our file was mixed up with someone else's, we waited for our scan for a couple of hours once because they'd forgotten about it & everyone went to lunch! I found out by accident that I should be on baby aspirins but no one told me! On the day of EC, I found out they had my NHS number wrong on my wrist band!

The last straw was when we made a f/u appt for 2 months time following the BFN with a view of doing a FET the following month. The week before Xmas, I recd a letter the from Barts cancelling my appt & rescheduling for a further 2 months. When I phoned to find out what was going on, they told me it was due to the consultant deciding to go on holiday on the day of my appt! I was so incensed that we did our FET with another clinic & was lucky enough to get a BFP & now have a lovely LO. 

Good luck with your tx

Ronnie


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Loads of baby dust to you all.  

I'm at Barts at the moment, embarking on first IVF cycle. 

I would advise that you read up on treatment and if you are not happy about something eg.you have a question - make sure that you ask. don't feel difficult like i did as it just makes everything worse. I don't think that half the docotors there know what they are talking about - as i keep on getting conflicting information. It seems incredibly disorganised. 

When you see a consultant, make the most of them and challenge them! 

Please don't feel negative re: my comments, as it is different for everyone. They do have one of the highest rates of success for NHS. (That said, I won't do another IVF with them). 

ARCG hopefully next if it is still open after all the hype (i have endo, so highly likely i have immunology problems, and only ARGC treats this problem). 

My nose hurts from Synarel - help!!  

xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

I just found this thread and wanted to reply to Em. I moved from Barts to Care Nottingham to do my immune treatment. They work out a lot cheaper. The consultant George Ndukwe is very highly regarded in the immune world too. I also know the Lister do immune stuff and you can also go see someone like Dr ******* to back up another cycle.

As for Barts, I have to echo everyone else who's been there. The admin are the main problem as is not seeing a consultant and junior drs. The embryologists are great. 

Lou
x


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Thanks for that information - it's really helpful.  

Barts was OK in the end. Consultants are pants at giving out information, and we really disliked Dr Byrne, but I reached ET and got my fav doc the 'italian stallion' (as the nurses call him).  

Em. x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

em, I had the itaian job et too! 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lucky you..I had a doc at ET who spoke about 2 words to me..he was a fairly old guy..can't remember his name now!

Ron
x


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Its Our First Icsi Cycle With SSR As DH Has Blockage In His Tubes After VR 4yrs Ago! My Fertility Is Normal.. I Have 1 ds Who Is 14yrs old

Looking adivce girls as my head is in the clouds not really been told that much about drugs or how long i will b on them all they have told me is that they are seeing us on 8th sept to give me my drugs and to teach Dh & i how to inject i know that the following day 9th sept i will start sniffing on CD21.. QUESTIONS are why do i start on day 21?? how long will i sniff?? and how long will i inject for?? what sort of side effects should i get?? And They Dont Give Any Satdation For EC  

Thank In Advance Girls

Jay xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya Jay 

I think you they start on cd21 because that is the point when your progesterone should already have dropped to cause your lining to shed (although it won't come out until a week later in the form of a period) and there is minimal hormone activity.

If they left it until cd1, your hormones would already be active again trying to create the next follicle.

I haven't used the nasal spray myself, i used Buserelin injections to down regulate, but i imagine it will last the same amount of time which for me was 28 days.

I injected the stims for 9 days but women seem to have to inject them anywhere upto 21 days - however long it takes for your eggs to get to the right size 

I didn't get any side effects from my injection really, but i am told that the nasal spray leaves an awful taste in the back of your throat. I guess i did have a couple of hot flushes and some mood swings but only on a few days.

I drank over 4L per day and i believe it kept my side effects at bay 

I know one lady who wasn't quite sedated enough so she cried all through the EC because it hurt so badly, so to not have any sedation is pretty scary to me... but they must have a reason i guess


----------



## alig1972 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Jay 
I am in a similar situation to you, we had our consent consultation yesterday and that was the 1st time that ICSI was mentioned as hubby's count is low in places. We are now waiting for my next period to arrive which should be around 5th Sept and then we can order the drugs and begin down reg on day 21. I was shown both the nasal spray and injection and decided on injection as it is only once a day. I also had a scan yesterday and my follicles were high so they are going to monitor me closely for that, so that I don't get hyperstimulation. Can't wait to get started now and never before have I wanted my period so badly...!

Ali


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Girls

I think my clinic only do nasel spray but i will ask about the injections to D/R but as its NHS treatment i think they will go with the cheaper option which im sure is the spray!!

EC without sedation scares the life out of me maybe i could beg them to give me something small not a GA but a little of something or twilight sleep like in the dentist Feel like i cant ask for these as it is NHS treatment tho..


Jay xx


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jaylee - I never heard of a clinic, NHS or not that doesn't at least offer sedation for EC. My clinic was NHS and was light GA. Do ask cuz this seems very unusual for them not to automatically give u sedation or GA so they should be able to give u a very good reason for it!!! R u absolutely sure they won't be doing sedation or GA and u haven't misinterpreted? Just seems really strange as I said cuz I never heard of anyone anywhere not having sedation at all.

BTW day 21 cuz that way u will have already ovulated that cycle so hormone levels should be naturally dropping at this point anyway which a good time to start switching everything off. If there is a reason to fast forward the treatment they sometimes start earlier in your cycle, but sounds like u on long protocol so they not as worried about hurrying things with u and choosing timing to make sure everything switched off properly. Cuz u on long protocol u probably be d/r for 2 - 3 weeks tho some clinics let u d/r for less time than this and just call in when u get af. Stimming (injections) usually for 10-14 days before EC. Lastly, during d/r I got headaches, felt emotional and tired, then stimming just extremely tired, bloated and a bit sore towards the end. After EC some spotting and sore for a couple days after.


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

A friend told me so it could be untrue.. Its a belfast clinic ive put a post up so hoping some1 on here as been for treatment at this clinc before and hopefully can put my mind at rest..


jay xx


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jaylee - I still think u must have heard wrong cuz really don't believe they would do EC without anything, it wouldn't be in their interests either cuz u likely to move or jerk with the pain when they put needle in and that not gonna make EC easy for them!!!

Also I just added to my last post above while u posting so have a look in case answers useful to u.


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanku For The Info So Much Easier When U Know What Exactly Is Going To Happen.. I diffently Heard Right Altho The Lady In Question Has Never Had Fertility Treatment Before And Was Going By Something Someone else Had told her so like i said could be untrue, well i hope it is..


jay x


----------

